

How To Build A Super Car (McLaren Documentary) - muerdeme
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KTATXWICKU

======
dm2
"NASA would compare themselves to us (McLaren) to be quite honest", Oh
really... yeah, I'd be willing to bet that every NASA employee would laugh at
a pompous statement like that.

I don't see anything interesting or innovative coming from McLaren.

Hand built cars don't impress me, who really cares if a person is the one
bolting parts on? A machine would probably do a better job, be cheaper, and
would be more impressive to watch.

